# where can I buy an r4i save dongle in Europe ?



## link65 (Jan 3, 2019)

Good morning/afternoon, I'm looking for any webshop that would allow me to buy an r4i save dongle, which is located in the European Union... I'm from France, and I have already seen nds-card, but buy from China will take a veeeeery long time, and the only website I could find that could deliver me from the EU is shop01media, but prices are horribly high !

Does anyone know a website that could deliver me from the EU ?


----------



## mrgone (Jan 3, 2019)

choose one:
1. high price (because not from china)
2. long shipping (because from china)


----------



## link65 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm well aware of the advantages and disadvantages of both options, which is why I'm looking for a webshop which is located in the EU, with attractive prices, if there is one..


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Jan 4, 2019)

I know a highly credible website 


 but maybe they only ship the SX PRO...


----------



## link65 (Jan 4, 2019)

BIGdoubleD said:


> I know a highly credible website View attachment 154185 but maybe they only ship the SX PRO...


Unfortunately, they don't have the r4i save dongle:/ If anyone know a good eu reseller...


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 5, 2019)

Many sites only have SX Pro in EU stock, I think your only choice is the shipping from CN.


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Jan 22, 2019)

Most shipping from China, 10-25 days, maybe you could try earlier to get it. _Just choose one official reseller. _


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 25, 2019)

link65 said:


> Good morning/afternoon, I'm looking for any webshop that would allow me to buy an r4i save dongle, which is located in the European Union... I'm from France, and I have already seen nds-card, but buy from China will take a veeeeery long time, and the only website I could find that could deliver me from the EU is shop01media, but prices are horribly high !
> 
> Does anyone know a website that could deliver me from the EU ?


Do you finally buy from one site?


----------



## Sandrine (Feb 13, 2019)

I think you can only choose ship from China, this is an old card, and I also recommend elewelt.net, very reliable.


----------

